# Greenwood Home Haunt Pix



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Just got the Greenwood Home Haunt web site up and running. Contains Haunt pix and some Behind the Scenes pix. Will definitely be updating throughout the year.

Have a look and let me know what you think!!! Thanks!

*Greenwood Home Haunt*


----------

